# Bushings



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I am replacing the trailing arm bushings on my 65 GTO and have the choice between Prothane or Energy Suspension. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I replaced mine in my '65 as well. I used the Energy ones, no problem's at all.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks, I was leaning to the Energy ones, so now I will order them.


----------

